# Callie joins the family for Christmas!



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, my girlfriend was on her way home (she & I live together) and a gorgeous little calico kitten followed her -- literally followed her (and no, my girlfriend hadn't rubbed catnip on her shoes, ha ha).

Well, we took "mugshot" photos and posted signs all over the neighborhood (we live in a residential neartown community in Houston) and we also posted the pic on a couple of "lost pet" websites. The cat had no collar but she was apparently well fed and clean, and was not at all frightened when humans tried to pet her, and so we assumed that someone would phone.

Well, nobody called, so we've adopted Callie. Our current cat, Bobby, was pretty jealous for a few days but now they're pals, and play cat games like Tag You're It, Hide and Seek, and Jump onto my Stomach at 3am. Here's Callie:



Bobby's not impressed, ha ha:



So, with a tip of the cat to Cleveland Amory, we've got a Cat Who Came For Christmas.

Callie has taken to crashing out nights atop my feet in the bed. I shoo her if she gets too active -- no way I can sleep when my feet are being used as a grooming station, eh?

Today I chatted with my girlfriend and we agreed: What a wonderful Christmas present for us, a beautiful, lively, and loving little calico. And what a fine gift to her, too -- no more cold lonely nights, no more hunger or thirst, no fear of large dogs or cars, plenty of love and toys to play with, and 2 humans who love her.

Of course I still miss my beloved RJ (RB) who left me behind after 17 years of friendship. But there's cycle of life, and we've got a gorgeous calico kitty as a great Christmas gift, certainly fitting for the season.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations on your new kitty! I know exactly how you feel about missing your beloved cat. Although I now have 4 beautiful, loving kittens to enjoy, I still miss Mocha every single day.

I really empathize with the game of Jump onto Stomach at 3am! I got Stomp all over Stomach and then Scratch Head for You at 3, 4, 5, and 6 am. Then my white flag came up and Luna went to share a room with Mystik.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome!! Congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm so happy for you and your cute little new addition. All the best with her, you and your girlfriend have done a wonderful thing.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

What a lovely Xmas story and you got a beautiful gift.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Katdad,
Congrats on Callie!!
I Love Cleveland Amory's story,
"The Cat that came for Christmas"! Also well worth the time to hunt down his other books, that continues the story of Polar!
Callie is a Lucky little girl...and obviously a smart one, she knew who to follow!!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, some kitties just seem to know how to pick their forever home. Seems best when the cat chooses their preferred person, too! Congratulations on your newest addition! Seems like it'll be a merry Christmas for all! ;-)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Such a wonderfully perfect tale for Christmas.  It's like a little miracle. Maybe RJ let her know that it was your girlfriend she should follow if she wanted a good home where she'd get lots of love.  Any idea how old she might be?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is just beautiful! Have a wonderful Christmas with your girlfriend, Bobby and your new beautiful Callie.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

How awesome katdad! Callie doesn't know (or maybe she already does) just how lucky she is to have landed in your family. How heartwarming, and as you point out, what a perfect time of year. :xmasstree


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

My girlfriend and I discussed how Callie came to us, and just in time for Christmas. I said that we rescue our pets (all my cats have been rescue or stray) and it's a parallel. We take in this little innocent creature, and from now on, she'll never have fear of want, hunger, thirst, fear of predatory dogs (or humans) or cars. Never have cold or rain or any other horrible thing. And in its place, love unconditional.

And I said this is a parallel to how God's grace provides for us.

As to how old she is, a few months? At what age do kitties become weaned so that they exist just fine on pet food? Regardless, we'll soon take her to the vet for her first exam and shots if she's old enough.

Anyway, Bobby has accepted Callie and they play kitty games. A new game is "Knock anything off the table!"


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

spirite said:


> Such a wonderfully perfect tale for Christmas.  It's like a little miracle. Maybe RJ let her know that it was your girlfriend she should follow if she wanted a good home where she'd get lots of love.  Any idea how old she might be?


I'd like to think that. Callie has focused on me and whenever I'm sitting and working on my novels (I'm a writer), Callie "helps" by typing special characters that0a285aad I miss. ha ha

And bedtime, she's on my chest and purring loudly. She'll also just look up at me and go "meeew" in that wonderful little kitten voice.

She's probably not feral -- she was too clean and well fed, and very tame. But nobody came back and phoned us even though we put up posters all over the area where she was found.

You know, some people (**** them) simply move away and leave their dogs or cats out and abandoned. Maybe that's the story. Or some person started a relationship with a cat-hating person?

But we got the goodies!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You are All Blessed! Callie couldn't ask for a better home!
She's an adorable little girl!


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

If you look at Bobby's photo in my original post, you'll see that he's lying on a cloth tote bag. He made this his lounging target on the bed.

Yesterday, Callie discovered that it was a bag and so now the cats are playing "Cat in the Bag" at 3am, ha ha. Callie gets into the bag and hides, and Bobby stands outside. Then Bobby thumps the bag with his paw and there is mysterious movement of the bag! Then a paw reaches out from the bag and Bobby taps that. And the 2 cats play this game for an hour at least.

I decided to take a short nap yesterday and lay across the bed, thankfully fully dressed, because the cats decided to play tag and "Human on Bed is Home Base!" started. So each cat would leap onto the bed and hide behind me (not very successfully, as I only weigh 160 or so) and the other cat would "look for" the hidden one. Then the hider would leap out, using my stomach as a springboard of course!

I'm unsure whether I'll survive the cat games...

btw thanks to all for the kind wishes. Bobby and Callie were later crashed out on the bed near each other. That's today, Christmas Eve.

Yesterday my girlfriend bought a couple of new toys for the kitties. If they're "good" then "Sandy Claws" will come tonight!

All cats believe in Sandy Claws!


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Happy to report that Callie saw the vet today (12/26) in a celebration of Boxing Day, ha ha.

100% okay, yes some ear mites but we're now treating for that, otherwise had all her shots and tested negative for feline leukemia and feline HIV.

Callie did not enjoy the visit but she's home and sleeping happily now.

Our wonderful Christmas gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's great to hear she is in good health. What a lovely thread this is to hear a happy ending


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, it seems like they're going to get along just fine (maybe at your expense though...)!

I'm so glad she's in good health! You'll post some more pics soon?


----------

